# Suche rutschfeste Tastatur!!! Eure empfelungen



## Volgel (17. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

mich regt meine Tastatur langsam ein bisschen auf! 
Warum? weil das Teil voll schnell wegrutsch was mich beim schreiben und noch viel mehr beim gamen nervt.  

Also ich suche eine Tastatur die rutschfest ist ein paar sondertasten hat und gerade ist (nicht so geschwungen oder eine übertrieben große handballen auflage)  

und maximal würde ich 30€ ausgeben

und bitte kein Z-Board


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2006)

Volgel am 17.01.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> mich regt meine Tastatur langsam ein bisschen auf!
> Warum? weil das Teil voll schnell wegrutsch was mich beim schreiben und noch viel mehr beim gamen nervt.
> ...



also, das scheint wohl auch an deinem schriebtisch zu liegen - eigentlich rutschen tastaturen nicht einfach weg...  :-o  vielleicht papp dir mal so kleine filzteile drunter?


----------



## wirrwarr11 (17. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 17.01.2006 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Volgel am 17.01.2006 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Streusalz--Ich kenn die umgebungstemperatur nicht


----------



## Volgel (17. Januar 2006)

ha   ha 

meine standart oem tastur hat 2X 1cm  winzige plastik punkte.
und  wenn ich mit dem finger einfach nur dagegenkomme rutscht das ding sofort nach hinten  

und nein es ist kein speed spray darunter  

es liegt nicht am tisch wie auch?
sagt mal ein paar gescheite tastaturen


----------



## lordblizzard (17. Januar 2006)

Volgel am 17.01.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ha   ha
> 
> meine standart oem tastur hat 2X 1cm  winzige plastik punkte.
> und  wenn ich mit dem finger einfach nur dagegenkomme rutscht das ding sofort nach hinten
> ...



Die Tasta des Logitech MX 3000 Cordless Desktop ist ganz gut, die hab ich.

Aber so einfach Tastas kannste glaub ich einfach praktisch alles nehmen, würd mich einfach im Laden erkundigen wies aussieht mit dem Rutschen...

Allerdings würde ich es zuerst mi solchen Antirutsch-Klebern versuchen, das gibts doch...? Wär jedenfalls günstiger


----------



## jongerg (17. Januar 2006)

Aktuelle PC-Games Ausgabe ab Seite 153 werden einige getestet.  



Spoiler



Ich will ja nicht so sein:  z.B Microsoft Digital Media Pro Keyboard.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (17. Januar 2006)

Volgel am 17.01.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ha   ha
> 
> meine standart oem tastur hat 2X 1cm  winzige plastik punkte.
> und  wenn ich mit dem finger einfach nur dagegenkomme rutscht das ding sofort nach hinten
> ...



Ich nehm nur billige für 10 -15 Euro ( genauso Optische Mäuse ).
Bin ich immer gut mit gefahren.
Falls es rutscht-----Gummi unterkleben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2006)

Volgel am 17.01.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> mich regt meine Tastatur langsam ein bisschen auf!
> Warum? weil das Teil voll schnell wegrutsch was mich beim schreiben und noch viel mehr beim gamen nervt.
> ...



cherry cymotion hat gummifüßchen, außerdem sicherlich 1-2kg gewicht. rutscht bei mir überhaupt nicht (haben andere aber auch nicht - liegt vielleicht an der schreibtischunterlage aus papier)
ist auch sonst sehr zu empfehlen, preislich so 10-20€ (je nach modell), bei 20€ dann aber schon zusatztasten ohne ende.


----------



## Volgel (18. Januar 2006)

ich werde mir die hier kaufen/bestellen
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=NTZM26&

habe mich in der pcg informiert 
rutschfestigkeit :        gut
hoffen wir mal das die hält was da versprochen wird


----------

